# Disparo de triac con trasistor unijuntura.



## fabiancho22 (May 11, 2011)

Comunidad, en esta ocación tengo una dificultad con un circuito de disparo con retroalimentacion resistiva para triacs, tomado de el libro Electronica industrial moderna, lo estoy simulando en multisim, he trtado de implementarlo pero cuando le doy la simulacion, el circuito de control no funciona, por favor agradeceria la colaboarción para poder resolver este problema. Les agradezco.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Podes subir el circuito original de donde lo tomaste? ya que hay algo que no esta bien


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 12, 2011)

Los datos que tome son de un ejercicio del libro los cuales son: R1=5k ohm, Rf= 5k ohm, R2=2.5k ohm, Beta1=150. Agradeceria en lo que me pueda colaborar.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Si te fijas, entre tu circuito de simulación y el original, hay sustanciales diferencias, no esta el tranformador de pulsos para el disparo del triac por ejemplo, el coneccionado realizado en tu esquema de simulación no hay ailación por otro lado. entre la linea y el circuito de control, que sentido tiene el transformador entonces?

Por empezar en tu circuito original hay un transformador de impulsos, con la idea de aislar etapa de control de etapa de potencia, por eso lleva un transformador aislador reductor de tensión....
Por otro lado el control esta sobre el divisor  de base, el transistor del ejemplo de donde lo sacaste es un unujuntura, y vos en tu circuito utilzaste un unijuntura programable(no son lo misms incluso el diagra es diferente, mientras el unijunura programable obdece a lo que es un tirirstor y su simbolo es similar, el unijuntura a secas tiene un emisor y Base1 y Base2)

la forma en que realisaste el coneccionado no te permitira el encendido del triac y menos su control


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 12, 2011)

Ya le implemente el transformador, pero de igual forma no dispara el triac, al mobtar la resistencia de base 1 del ujt, pense que tendria los mismos resultados ya que la reistencia es baja.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Para nada no se comporta igual una R que un transformador, si no tenes en el simulador unijuntura solo, vas a tener que cambiar el conceccionado, ya que no funcionan igual

Si buscass información sobre osciladores de relajación con unijuntura por un lado y buscas osciladores de relajación con put vas a encontrar las diferecias que te digo
asi te quedaria con un put y transformador de pulsos y ailado






Eel circuito formado por la resistencia más la resistencia variable se puede reemplazar, por el transisor y el diivisor de base como en el ejemplo de donde lo tomaste..... la R antes del zener en este caso esta prevista para tomar la energia de la linea, esa parte dejala tal cual el circuito original salvo que en este la alimentación la toma de la linea.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Bueno aqui te la puse como adjunto a la imagen


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 12, 2011)

Gracias, ya mismo lo implemento.


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2011)

Vamos por partes:

*1-* Si te olvidás conexiones eso jamás va a funcionar.

El día que vea funcionar algo que está violando los principios mas elementales de la Teoría de Circuitos, ese día creeré en Dios.


*2-* R3 y C1 son demasiado grandes --> La tensión en C1 no llega a la de disparo.
Bajalos a aprox. 33kohm y 100nF


*3-* Esta no es culpa tuya, es del Multisim.
El modelo del BT139 tiene algún error y en consecuencia está siempre en conducción.
Solución: Borrar esa po**nga y usar otro (p.ej. BT139-E)


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 12, 2011)

Amigo muchas gracias.


----------



## nataly21 (May 14, 2011)

Hola Eduardo gracias por tu aporte, ya que estoy tratando de implementar algo similar, quería preguntarte, en este circuito como hacer para mejorar el ángulo de disparo del triac te agradezco, lo que me puedas colaborar.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2011)

No te entiendo.  En ese circuito el ángulo de disparo es variable.

Se regula usando un potenciómetro en serie con una resistencia de bajo valor en lugar de R3.

Como se busca aprovechar al máximo el recorrido del potenciómetro, la gente con amor propio pone un preset en lugar de R5 para calibración (hay otras formas, no es la única)


----------



## nataly21 (May 14, 2011)

Mira debo implementar un circuito de disparo de triac y tengo entendido que se puede cambiar el ángulo de retardo de disparo de triac para garantizar una  mejor tension en la carga, si implemento este circuito que debo variar para garantizar el ángulo de conduccion. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2011)

nataly21 dijo:


> Mira debo implementar un circuito de disparo de triac y tengo entendido que se puede cambiar el ángulo de retardo de disparo de triac *para garantizar una  mejor tension en la carga*, si implemento este circuito que debo variar para garantizar el ángulo de conduccion. Gracias


 Pero a que llamás "mejor tensión" ?
- A valor RMS constante?
- A valor medio del valor absoluto constante?
- Alguna variable dependiente de la tensión constante ? (por ej. la temperatura de un calefactor)
- A otra cosa ?

Lo que sea, en ese circuito la regulación es* manual* ==> Primero tenés que saber concretamente que es lo que tenés que controlar y recién entonces vas a poder diseñar la circuitería faltante.


----------



## rigomorales (May 15, 2011)

fabiancho22 dijo:


> Comunidad, en esta ocación tengo una dificultad con un circuito de disparo con retroalimentacion resistiva para triacs, tomado de el libro Electronica industrial moderna, lo estoy simulando en multisim, he trtado de implementarlo pero cuando le doy la simulacion, el circuito de control no funciona, por favor agradeceria la colaboarción para poder resolver este problema. Les agradezco.



el circuito no lo veo igual y me parece que le falta a tierra la linea G


----------



## nataly21 (May 17, 2011)

Mira Eduardo, la verdad necesito implementtar un circuito que mantenga constante la tension para un precipitador, conectado a una red de 480 V, parecido al que se puso en el foro, tomando las mismas referencias del libro del cual se tomo, este circuito hace la observación que variando el ángulo de retardo de disparo del triac se va obtener una tensión más elevada. Agadezco en lo que me puedas colaborar.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 21, 2011)

Que tal Eduardo, la verdad con repsecto al circuito que  he simulado en multisim, con el que me has colabirado, va corriendo como debe ser pero presento varias dudas, utd podria por favor colaborame con la aclaración. Le agradezco de verda es imporatante para mi materia de potencia.

1) R3 y C1 son demasiado grandes --> La tensión en C1 no llega a la de disparo.
Bajalos a aprox. 33kohm y 100nF, he intentado llegar a estos calculos pero no he podido, te agradecería me indiques de que manera llos hiciste.

2) Podrias por favor aclarame sobre la función dell trafo para posibilitar una rectificacion de onda completa flotante que permite sincronizar el disparo del unijuntura. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2011)

> _1) R3 y C1 son demasiado grandes --> La tensión en C1 no llega a la de disparo.
> Bajalos a aprox. 33kohm y 100nF,
> _he intentado llegar a estos calculos pero no he podido, te agradecería me indiques de que manera llos hiciste.


En realidad no hice ningún cálculo, simplemente ví con el osciloscopio que le faltaban kilómetros para llegar a la tensión de disparo y "a ojo" le bajé la resistencia y el capacitor.

Pero si se trata de calcular... primero tenés que analizar como es la carga del capacitor.
-Se carga a través la fuente de corriente constante formada por R1R2R3Q1 que será de:
Ic = (24*5/13 - 0.7)/R3 = 8.5/R3
si R3 = 100k --> Ic = 85uA​Como el máximo tiempo que puede durar la carga es 1/2 ciclo (8.3ms), la máxima tensión que puede alcanzar C1 será:
Vc1max = Ic*T/C1 = 85*.00833/0.5 = 1.4V   (ojo las unidades!)​Como R5 y R7 son iguales, la tensión de disparo del 2N6028 es 12V --> en 1/2 ciclo no llega ni por casualidad.

Cambiando C1 a 0.1uF y R3 a 33k, queda:
Ic = 258uA 
Vc1max = Ic*T/C1 = 258*.00833/0.1 = 21.5V ​O sea, como la carga es lineal, Vc1 alcanza los 12V de disparo un poco después del 1/4 de ciclo, a los t = 12*C1/Ic = 4.65ms

Estos valores son nada mas para que funcione el ejemplo, porque el dimensionamiento debe hacerse de acuerdo a donde vamos a poner el potenciómetro de regulación y el ángulo que se quiere barrer.
Tener en cuenta además, que el cálculo está simplificado, porque se está despreciando el tiempo muerto a principio y fin de ciclo.





> 2) Podrias por favor aclarame sobre la función dell trafo para posibilitar una rectificacion de onda completa flotante que permite sincronizar el disparo del unijuntura.


Pensá en como funciona eso, tenés una rampa de tensión que tiene arrancar junto con el ciclo, y hacer lo mismo tanto en el semiciclo positivo como en el negativo --> una forma simple es rectificar onda completa (sin filtrar) así resulta indistinto si el semiciclo es + o -.

Como se sincroniza? --> como al final y comienzo del ciclo la tensión es baja, si C1 estaba cargado el unijuntura se disparará (descargándolo) porque la tensión de umbral va a ser mas baja.
Después, una vez entrado en el ciclo, la tensión de disparo queda en 12V y el condensador (que quedó descargado) va aumentando gradualmente la tensión.

La expresión de flotante la uso para referirme a que a la masa de esa salida rectificada la podés conectar en cualquier lado.
Como el unijuntura está acoplado directamente al triac, si hubieras hecho una simple rectificación con un puente de diodos, *en el semiciclo negativo volaría todo*.


Claro que hay otras variantes de disparo, porque si disparás el triac con un transformador de pulsos podés prescindir del trafo T1.
Pero lo más recomendable si se va a utilizar este circuito es usar los *dos trafos* por una cuestión de seguridad, porque se evita tener tensiones peligrosas en el circuito de control, que supuestamente estará en un panel junto con otros mandos.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 22, 2011)

De gran ayuda su colaboración. Gracias


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 25, 2011)

Que tal Eduardo, quería pedirle colaboración con lo siguiente; he intentado saber como determinar que transistor debi utilizar, la referencia que tome para este circuito, fue con un hFE que da el libro que es de 150, pero en discusiones sobre el tema se dice que este dato no es tan importante, utd me podría colaborar indicandome de que manera se hubiera podido determinar la referencia del transistor a usar si se desconoce el hFE. Realmente le agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## Eduardo (May 25, 2011)

Porque lo que tenés ahí es un circuito realimentado. 

En el circuito de la imagen, escribí Ic en funcion de Vi y fijate que pasa con Ic para diferentes HFE (10,50,150,500...)

Sugerencia: Considerar que Ibase << Ir1


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 25, 2011)

Que pena Eduardo no sé si fue que no entendi bien tu aclaración, pq según lo que observe es que entre más baja Hfe, Ic aumenta pero no en una proporción alta.


----------



## Eduardo (May 25, 2011)

Imposible que si baja la HFE suba la Ic, revisá lo que hiciste.

Lo que vas a ver es que a partir de cierto valor de HFE la Ic prácticamente no se modifica.
En ese circuito por ejemplo, con HFE>50 ya es siempre lo mismo. Como cualquier *transistor de señal *pedorro está encima de eso, el que elijas (voto por BC558) estará bien.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 26, 2011)

Eduardo utd me podria hacer el favor, de indicarme como dimensiono un puente de diodos de alto voltaje, que pueda simular en multisim, estan entre los 45 KV. Gracias.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 26, 2011)

Este circuito que estoy simulando es para implementarlo a un precipitador, el cual actua com un capacitor de placas paralelas, si no tengo el dato de la potencia, de uqe otra forma puedo diseñar el puente rectificador.


----------



## Eduardo (May 27, 2011)

fabiancho22 dijo:


> Eduardo utd me podria hacer el favor, de indicarme como dimensiono un puente de diodos de alto voltaje, que pueda simular en multisim, estan entre los 45 KV. Gracias.



Empezá viendo primero que diodos de alto voltaje podés llegar a conseguir.

No tiene mucha ciencia,  de acuerdo a la tensión inversa que soporten los diodos y al tipo de rectificación que hagas sacás cuentas de cuantos vas a necesitar poner en serie. Acordate que en alta tensión no se ponen en serie sin nada, sino cada diodo con un capacitor en paralelo.

No sé (ni me puse a ver) si la librería del Multisim tiene diodos de alta tensión, si no los tiene no importa, porque se mete un diodo virtual que tiene 1TV de tensión inversa, o cualquier diodo de menor tensión parecido y se edita el modelo cambiando BV (reverse breakdown voltage) por la del que vas a usar.

----------------------------------------------



fabiancho22 dijo:


> Este circuito que estoy simulando es para implementarlo a un precipitador, el cual actua com un capacitor de placas paralelas, si no tengo el dato de la potencia, de uqe otra forma puedo diseñar el puente rectificador.



En cuanto al dimensionamiento, si no tenés potencia o corriente no tenés nada. Es lo mismo que necesites una bomba de agua y sepas solo la presión, pero no sepas si hace falta 1litro/min o 1000 litros/min.

Ponete a investigar que potencia,corriente o rectificador usan precipitadores de tamaño parecido,  porque sin tener una idea aproximada de la corriente a manejar no podés empezar a diseñar nada.


----------



## fabiancho22 (May 29, 2011)

Caja de alimentación y control: está exclusivamente diseñada para este sistema. Su grado de desarrollo permite: alto voltaje, suministro regulado de potencia que provee arriba de 12 KV DC con un mínimo de 5 miliamper de corriente y un máximo de 75 W de potencia. Con esta información puedo diseñar el puente, pero ahora me inquieeta otra pregunta, teoricamente como se realizan los calculos al transformador de alta para uqe tenda estas condiciones. Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 29, 2011)

Los cálculos para un transformador de alta tensión son los mismos que para un transformador de baja tensión.
La gran diferencia es la aislación, que necesita toda una serie de precauciones.
Un transformador de 45kV como dijiste antes no te bobina cualquier bobinador (menos vos en tu casa).  Bah... te lo bobina y te lo cobra, pero cuando lo hagas trabajar va a ser puro arco entre espiras 


Es tema lo arrancaste queriendo controlar el ángulo de disparo de un triac, y por lo visto es con lo que pretendés regular la tensión en el precipitador.
La secuencia de diseño que estás haciendo es exactamente al revés de la que hay que hacer, porque el cuello de botella es el transformador de alta tensión y su rectificado, no como regular la salida.
Primero tenés que definir eso, y es eso lo que definirá la regulación a usar.


Un consejo: Por más que 12kV @ 5mA min  sean los datos de un equipo comercial, vos no podés saber cuanto es lo que realmente necesitás, porque eso depende de como se dispongan las placas y las partículas a atraer.
Entonces....   por que no te buscás/comprás el flyback de un televisor (cuantas mas pulgadas mejor) y lo excitás por PWM ?
Los valores típicos de salida son 20-30kV y ~1mA , aunque "nominalmente" está por debajo, tiene la ventaja que lo crítico ya está hecho, porque hasta los diodos de alta tensión los tiene incorporados.


----------

